# Team DiYMA and TintWorx 2X MECA Show



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Saturday April 28th will be the Team DiYMA 2012 MECA season kickoff show. SQ, SPL, Show and Shine 2X points in Warrenton, Va at Tintworx Window Tinting.

Events 

See ya there


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm hoping to attend.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

so...

mike, is there a place for the wife and i to drink beer and crash for the show?

im out of school around 12 on thursday, all the way till monday at 4. so weekend shows dont have to be a show and run...


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

No problem pooh!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

.... a port-a-potty reunion!


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

I am in, finally a show in my area.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

We may do more than 1 and there is probably going to be one in the OBX this summer as well. Keep and eye out for more info.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

I am getting excited now.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

obx is way nice too. not too far from va beach. just get a spot under a tree lol!


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Little warm that day.


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

I plan to attend. I love these shows close to home.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Just a heads up, show moved to Sunday 4/29


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

The one month bump. Put it on your calendars peeps!


----------



## Pimpnyou204 (Jul 13, 2011)

Wish there was more than one meca event in fla the next closest is TN but they have a ton there though lol


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Gotta prep the rusty bucket!


----------



## ryyo (Jun 29, 2009)

Wish I could make this. Warrenton is a bit of a drive. OBX in the summer would be nice.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Just a few more weeks.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

bucket is ampless :-( lol


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> bucket is ampless :-( lol


I am systemless...


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

chefhow said:


> I am systemless...


I am mindless.....(but don't tell my wife )


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

TheHulk9er said:


> I am mindless.....(but don't tell my wife )


I wont... but I think shes already caught on


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> bucket is ampless :-( lol


And nutless.


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

BowDown said:


> And nutless.


Pot calling the kettle black? And how would you know that? I'll have you know I got really big nuts, but no, I'm not gonna show ya!


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

turbo5upra said:


> I wont... but I think shes already caught on


Yea I'm thinking you right about that. Today's our 25th wedding anniversary and we dated for 4 years before we got married. I'm sure she figured it out pretty quickly but God love her she still here! :laugh: I guess it must be my amazing personality, stunning good looks, and large bank account. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

TheHulk9er said:


> Yea I'm thinking you right about that. Today's our 25th wedding anniversary and we dated for 4 years before we got married. I'm sure she figured it out pretty quickly but God love her she still here! :laugh: I guess it must be my amazing personality, stunning good looks, and large bank account. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Having met you a few times I'm going to go with option 3...

Hope to see you out in Va AND Baltimore.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

TheHulk9er said:


> Yea I'm thinking you right about that. Today's our 25th wedding anniversary and we dated for 4 years before we got married. I'm sure she figured it out pretty quickly but God love her she still here! :laugh: I guess it must be my amazing personality, stunning good looks, and large bank account. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Speechless.... lol


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

TheHulk9er said:


> Pot calling the kettle black? And how would you know that? I'll have you know I got really big nuts, but no, I'm not gonna show ya!


:laugh: What? 

Might wanna check the quoted person again..


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Just over 2 weeks left.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Uhoh.... time to get movin! lol


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

ryyo said:


> Wish I could make this. Warrenton is a bit of a drive. OBX in the summer would be nice.


im going there from va beach, norfolk is a bit closer. its only a 3 hour drive up down 65 to 95, to 17.

Virginia Beach, VA 23451 to Warrenton, VA - Google Maps


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

It's only a 7 hour drive from ny


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i did it from new york last time...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

req said:


> i did it from new york last time...


No I don't have to ask which you prefer! :laugh:


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

bump


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

uppity


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

2 week bump


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

To the top!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Man, you guys have all the fun on the coasts!! hehe good luck with the show!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> Man, you guys have all the fun on the coasts!! hehe good luck with the show!


We stay busy up here every year, 6 so far on the schedule in the NE and there are usually 2-3 more that are late additions.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

putting a link to this thread in my sig


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Kinky no worky. 


Yeap- I let autocorrect do it's thang


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

chefhow said:


> We stay busy up here every year, 6 so far on the schedule in the NE and there are usually 2-3 more that are late additions.


I see that.. Lotsa action! Wished there were more interests down here..


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

cmon man, its only like... 22+ hours from huston right?

Office Space in Houston to Warrenton, VA - Google Maps


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

req said:


> cmon man, its only like... 22+ hours from huston right?
> 
> Office Space in Houston to Warrenton, VA - Google Maps


DANGG... thats farther than SBN for me... Im already dreading 6 hr drive for the show in SHerman, Tx this saturday..


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

The show is on Sunday 4/29 Pooh, not on Saturday. 

SouthSyde, best way to fix the problem you have is move...


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

B U M P !


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

1 week bump.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Let's all go install a stereo! Any luck and it should be ready by then!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

does not look like ill have the car pc by the time i get to the show 

its taking forever to ship


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

All set - tune!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

just a quick reminder


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Reminder of what? 

No car pc, but maybe a pdsp...


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

req said:


> Reminder of what?
> 
> No car pc, but maybe a pdsp...


Of the show genius...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

chefhow said:


> Of the show genius...


a iq of 160 andy? holy smokes!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Maybe an IDQ...


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Lol, I was being facetious.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I know, hence the wink.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

To the top!!!


----------



## orion1998_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

how about one at the other end of the state please


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

orion1998_1 said:


> how about one at the other end of the state please


It's only 6 hours and 9 minutes!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Yeah you can make it!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Anyone else from the N/Central Va area coming out? I know theres lots of you on here...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump before bed... on the road in 8 hours.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Morning!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

tintbox said:


> Morning!


How very observant of you... On the road again


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Drive safe! See you at mike's house!


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Last bump!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

One more bump


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

Just finished setting up my new head unit and did a little tuning. RCA's are on the wrong channels. :blush::laugh::surprised: F*Ck! Guess I'll fix it tomorrow cuase I'm too tired to mess with it right now. Actually sounds pretty good LOL.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Good luck with the show tomorrow guys.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Velozity said:


> Good luck with the show tomorrow guys.


Thanks, and wish you could be here.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Good morning ya'll! See ya shortly-


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Car is parked at the show, hopefully I can make some adjustments before the show starts! We are eating at Denny's quick!


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Good times. I would like to thank everybody for coming out to the show. Team DIYMA thank you for making this all come together.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

^^^^ What he said, thanks to everyone for coming out. It was a great show, great turnout, and great weather. We couldn't have asked for a better day. Next up is Cockeysville, Md next month.

Jason, it was great to FINALLY meet you in person and get a listen to the car. It sounds REALLY good and I would love the opportunity to have a real listen next time, not something hurried.

Yeti and Sherri, thanks for making the brutal drive. Great job getting the bucket moving in the right direction just dont forget about getting new tires. The drive home must have been bumpy...

Pooh, it was great too see you again, *******.... 

Thanks to Mic for judging and doing a great job at it. The car sounds REALLY REALLY good.

Mike, thanks for hosting, the event was awesome, the cars were beautiful and the food was great. We should do this again in a couple of months. How is June looking for you?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks again boi-s! Great food, great venue- and I'm really excited how much my tuning skills are moving along- after chatting with mic and tweaking on the road home I'm feeling better!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Home- that made for a long day!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks for setting up the awesome show mike, mic and howie!

glad to hear you got home safe brian\sherry.

and it was nice talking with you again TheHulk9er!

there were a few more guys there that i got to chat with for a little while, it was nice meeting you all if you ever check out this thread ;P


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

sound quality results,please?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

oh yea,

chefhow was the event coordinator, his system was not complete, but he got points for coordinating.

tintbox didnt have his system complete, but he hosted the show at his shop, so he got points for being the host.

mic10is got first in master class 
turbo5supra got first in stock class
req (me) got first in mod street class

there were only 10 SQ cars, so unfortunatly there was not much 'competition', however we all had a great time.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

ragnaroksq said:


> sound quality results,please?


I happen to have the score sheets in front of me..

Stock Class: 1st Place Sherri aka Rustbucket Girl
Street Class: 1st Ron Rizzardi
2nd Scott Stein
3rd Kevin Geist
4th Mike Niner

Mod Street: 1st Andy Ranger

Modified: 1st Lori Wallace
2nd Harold Jones
3rd Jason Bartholomey
4th Dave Clews

ModEX: 1st Mike Still

Master: 1st Mic Wallace

SQ2 Harold Jones

BOS Lori Wallace

BOBOS Harold Jones


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Mike, Howard, and Mic - Fantastic show! Excellent turn out.

Fantastic weather as mentioned earlier, and I had a good time hanging with the Team DIYMA folks  (.......nah, I'm good....I don't need anything for breakfast )

In terms of results.....I got on the podium with a bronze (there wasn't really a podium set up).

Now pictures

Hulk's mascot









Show mascot - beautiful pup


















Soundstream goodness









A Mosconi Day


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Continued



















Howie on his phone









Very cool cars


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Continued










.....and a beautiful cafe racer!


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

As everyone has mentioned - Great time! Many Thanks to Howard, Mike and Mic for all of their hard work. Nice meeting some new faces and seeing some of the old crew I met at Cockeysville last year.

Thanks to Req for some serious shop talk. I need these fixes so I don't end up trying to expain this stuff to my wife who generally looks at me like I have 3 heads! (now that I think about it that's actually how she looks at me most of the time - Oh damn - maybe I do have 3 heads).

Thanks Jason for showing me the Bimmer. What a beautiful car (Subaru - really? Don't do it!). I'm always interested to see what others are doing with their own 3 series (Nice picture of The Hulk by the way).

Mike - Great job on hosting the show. Now the pressures on for another one.

Howard - Thanks again for all the work with the show. 

Mic - Thanks for your feedback on the car.

Now if someone could just teach me how to tune my car...


----------

